# Geminid Meteor Shower Suggestions



## Hillsilly (Dec 14, 2012)

Any good tips for photographing meteor showers?


----------



## Drizzt321 (Dec 14, 2012)

Just did a quick bit of googling, looks like longish exposures (multiple seconds to a few minutes, which will give you star trails), and highish ISO with wide open or only marginally stopped down. Great sturdy tripod, and a remote shutter release. Don't forget to pre-focus using Live View if available, and use shutter lockup if you can.


----------



## Niterider (Dec 14, 2012)

It really depends on how much effort you want to exert.

No matter what, you should get away from the city lights. Next, look into google sky map or a star chart and find the constellation Gemini. That is where there is going to be the highest probability of capturing a meteor. A wide angle lens is best, so shoot for a focal length around 14mm to 40mm.

As Drizzt321 said, a remote shutter release is definitely preferred, but using a 2 second or 10 second timer helps significantly reduce vibrations if you do not have a remote. 

If you want to get advanced, you would want an intervalometer and limit your exposures to 10-15 seconds (to not have star trails). (magic lantern has an intervalometer if you have it installed) If you take pictures sequentially for a couple hours during the peak of the shower, you can stack the images together. This would show all meteors captured on a single image..


----------

